# switcher problem



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all.. gotta question on a 0-4-0 switcher.switcher has to be pushed or gently shoved to get it to run. Wheels and track is clean. Runs like a new once it is started. Stop it and you have to push to get to run. lubed and all that. I never took the shell off yet.

Any suggestions appreciated..many thanks,sanepilot


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sanepilot, what scale make? If it's your marx stuff pop the shell and clean the brushes and communicator! I'm not good with the other scales, actually I'm not to good at anything! I look at it as the old stick shifts you popped into gear when going down hill, when it gets going it works so ssomethings got to be interfering with it starting. I'm thinking it's got to be getting power of it wouldn't run at all, Somthing is interfering with start up. Old grease, etc.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Top suspect is as mentioned, the brushes and commutator need cleaning. When you push it, the armature is pushed up slightly and gets things moving and then it runs.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*switcher..*

sorry,people, been too busy the last few days. It is a Ho switcher. I`ve kinda hesitated about poping the shell. Guess that is the way to go. gotta be brave.I can see the can motor thru the cab window. I`m train befogged. I packed my N gauge and been replacing it with Ho in my bedroom. I tried to branch out into the house. I really faced a firestorm on that one.

Weekend about here,everyone have a good one,Everett


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

It looks like a Mehano Rivarossi clone. If so, there is a screw in the top center of the shell. Remove the screw and the shell will come off. Most of these have an open frame motor with the brushes near the top. Later versions have a more enclosed motor. I'm not sure it is a can motor. Either way, oil the bearing surfaces that you can see. Clean the armature and check the brushes. The brush material needs to be the same thickness and at least 1/8 of an inch thick. If either of these are violated, you need to replace the brush. All things being ok, the cleaning and lube should solve the problem.
Larry


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*switcher*

View attachment 32945
Hi,gg..I think I got that engine solved.Didn`t find that screw on top but lo and behold it was on the bottom in a deep hole.It is a can mtr and I lubed the gears and the worm drive. On putting it back on I noticed it had 2 copper half moon contact strips that went behind the four wheels. I liked to never got them behind the wheels but I did. I`ve run it for over a hour starting and stopping and it works perfect. probably someone will cringe but I couldn`t find my 3in1 oil so I used vasolene salve. I`ve used it for everything. It works for me.

The name is playlist and from hong kong. All is well that ends well.

Many thanks and snovum go-dum,Everett:appl:
My small ho layout almost finished in my bedroom


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Best news I've heard today. Good show.
Larry


----------

